# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC Softs

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sveiki!
Mani interese, kada veida notiek ta zimejuma parnesana uz cnc verkji?
Teiksim - man ir 3D detalas modelis. Talak tas modelis kaut kada veida (dxf fails) ir japarversh plakne un pec tam vel japarveido g koda un tad vel janosuta uz cnc. Vot kas ir tas softs, kas dxf parversh g koda? Ka vins izdoma, cik talu no linijas jabrauc cnc (frezesanas galvina var but dazada platuma). Un kadu softu jus iesakat 3d modelu veidosanai un parveidosanai g coda?
Paldies,
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Man darbā izmanto programmu Unigraphics, kurā viss ko prasīji ir jau iekšā. Domāju drīzumā viņu sadabūt tad varēšu pateikt kaut ko no prakses, vispār viņu esmu tikai redzējis darbībā.

----------


## Epis

Viss parastākā Match 2,3 cnc progas arī ģenerē G kodu no DXF ir arī vēl visādas citas progas kas to dara (tādu progu netā ir pa pillo  ::  (ir arī free versijas)

----------


## abergs

Informācijai:
http://www.usbcnc.com/
Iedziļinājies neesu...

----------


## Epis

Tās USBCNC plates ieprogrammēts PICs maksā 119eiro un pate plate bīj pie 219eiro (ar PVN), normāla Pic cena bišķi ģekiem ir varka uz 1 Pic mikreni  ::

----------

